# Dlux



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know if Carpro Dlux can be layered on alloys and if so would there be any benefit?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a hunt in the Carpro forum for details and confirmation, but the short answer is yes it can be, the payoff is longer life of the coating.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply, I'll give them 2 coats .Might help with any missed spots too.👍🏻


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Worth knowing as I have done my plastics with dlux, just waiting for the finer weather to arrive so I can get the alloys done 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

let me know your thoughts on using dlux, I coated wheels with it last week and found it a bit grabby to remove, so far so good though and it is working well


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I have done a set of wheels with 4 coats on them. The coating just wouldn't stick on after 2 coats so I'd say 2 is just perfect.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've layered DLUX and didn't see any gain in doing it, certainly no extra durability . If anything the second coat was more difficult to remove.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I contacted carpro about this, they recommended 2 coats of dlux and said it's pointless adding anything else I.e more coats or waxes..


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies,got the front wheels of the family Disco coated so far ,2 coats. Feels pretty slick after wipe down . Hopefully will help in easy removal of brake dust! 

Have applied Dlux to the plastic trim about a year ago and it's still beading well.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Coatings really are the business on wheels. Bit of BH Auto Foam, after five minutes hit them with the power washer and they're already 90% clean. Then get them spotless with any old shampoo and brushes / mitts of your choice. About every month / six weeks I use fallout remover to get rid of any iron that has managed to stick, never get much but best to clear it off :thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah,good tip and I have Autofoam👍🏻


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I've always wondered about this, when a coating is applied will tar remover/fallout remover affect the coating when used? Obviously due to there being a coating there will be less sticking to the surface but it still does get contamination so will need sorting?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Neither tar removers nor fallout remover will do a coating any harm.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The worst a fallout remover will do is reduce the surface tension reducing the beading and sheeting. It certainlly shouldn't harm the physical coating. 

A lot of coatings use a topper to maintain the water behaviour, think of reload or C2 etc. It's not the only reason to use a topper as there are others such as help with water spotting


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe quiet intresting for some user .


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Within the first few minutes:

'A wax on top of a wax, just removes the top coat'. 

Not sure I agree with that for a start. Layering a show wax over a durable wax for example.

Watching the full video there is some common sense with regards to coatings, the early parts may be true to using cleaner waxes etc


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

spyder said:


> Thanks for all the replies,got the front wheels of the family Disco coated so far ,2 coats. Feels pretty slick after wipe down . Hopefully will help in easy removal of brake dust!
> 
> Have applied Dlux to the plastic trim about a year ago and it's still beading well.


I applied it on my plastics around 5 months ago and very happy so far with the protection it's offering, will be chuffed if I get 12 months plus out of it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd say 12 months is no problem, my plastics at bottom of doors are still looking like they're freshly dressed. Also makes them noticeably easier to clean.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone used it on wheels, applied and not wiped off?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

MaDMaXX said:


> Anyone used it on wheels, applied and not wiped off?


I've not used it on wheels but had good durability on Trim. I saw a video on KKD R-evolve X not being wiped off on the barrels to leave a thicker coating, It would probably looks smeary with high spots on anything other than Silver or while wheels id imagine on the faces, like I say haven't done it so cant give a definative answer.


----------

